# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La CHE firma un convenio con la Comisión de Recursos Hídricos de Changjiang (China)

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformación.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...ang-china.aspx
*La CHE firma un convenio con la Comisión de Recursos Hídricos de Changjiang (China)*

*El acuerdo se tomó tras la visita a la CHE, en diciembre del año pasado, de una delegación del organismo asiático que gestiona los recursos hídricos del río Yangtsé, donde se ubica la presa de Las Tres Gargantas. 

*
*18/10/2011* (Noticia leida 31 veces)
*EFE.-* La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y la Comisión de Recursos Hídricos de Changjiang (China) han establecido relaciones profesionales para el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías y para la formación de personal especializado. 

El acuerdo se tomó tras la visita a la CHE, en diciembre del año pasado, de una delegación del organismo asiático que gestiona los recursos hídricos del río Yangtsé, donde se ubica la presa de Las Tres Gargantas. 

En declaraciones a los medios, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Rafael Romeo, ha resaltado que lo que llamó la atención a la delegación china fueron las herramientas de trabajo que dispone la CHE para gestionar las situaciones de avenidas y la seguridad de las presas de la Cuenca del Ebro. 

El convenio, que ha suscrito hoy Rafael Romeo con el vicepresidente del organismo de cuenca chino, Chen Fei, permitirá intensificar la cooperación en el ámbito de desarrollo y gestión de los recursos hídricos, centrados en el intercambio de información, investigación y desarrollo tecnológico, así como el intercambio de expertos y la formación de personal chino en las instalaciones de la CHE. 

Chen Fei ha agradecido el apoyo que les ha ofrecido la Confederación Hidrográfica y ha señalado a los medios que "espera mucho" de este convenio. 

Además, con motivo de la firma de este documento, la delegación china ha aprovechado para realizar contactos con empresas españolas que trabajan en el sector hídrico, principalmente del ámbito de la ingeniería. 

Como novedad, los técnicos de la Confederación han presentado el desarrollo de un programa pionero denominado GEISER (Gestión de Embalses, Inspección, Seguridad, Equipamientos y Revisión). 

Se trata de un portal informático para realizar en continuo y de forma centralizada un seguimiento de las 53 presas de titularidad estatal de la Cuenca.

----------

